# Moving in 2 weeks



## ABSA (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi all, im moving in a couple of weeks to algarve, was looking at the alvor area, is this area popular with expats? also i will need to buy a car, not a new one just a road legal banger will do to get started, any pointers welcome, i havent sorted an apt yet but waiting for someone i contacted to get back to me so if anyone can give me some info on people that rent apts that will be great, was thinking about albufeira but could be a bit touristy for me, any help, thanks in advance


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

ABSA said:


> Hi all, im moving in a couple of weeks to algarve, was looking at the alvor area, is this area popular with expats? also i will need to buy a car, not a new one just a road legal banger will do to get started, any pointers welcome, i havent sorted an apt yet but waiting for someone i contacted to get back to me so if anyone can give me some info on people that rent apts that will be great, was thinking about albufeira but could be a bit touristy for me, any help, thanks in advance


As you obviously know from your extensive research before moving to the Algaveian South of Portugal the Portuguese annual income is relatively low compared to the nearby EU countries so good luck in competing against the locals when buying a decent but cheap car, your fluent Portuguese will help. Similarly the property rental sector will be amused by your presence and the strange attitude of expecting people to jump to your summons when things here are done on a personal scale, ie face to face human interaction. Walking down the street asking for accommodation works here as it does not involve foreign interwebs duplicity. If you wish to live in Albufeira then go there, spend time there and ask the locals as they are wonderfully welcoming and helpful but don't expect replies to emails.


----------

